# Woke to babies this morning-now with pics =)



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Well doing the rounds this morning before work, found what I think is at least 10 babies, yay! Bit of a mystery as to what we will get as the parents are from the same line as Pickle, the not pew. The camera is on charge for rat baby pictures tonight anyway, so I'll be able to grab some pictures of ickle wickle meecers too and be able to have a proper head count.

Whoop!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on the babies


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thanks all.

We have a total of 10, there were possibly more as we found one half munched but all ten are doing good. I love seeing their little milk bellies! Will pop some pictures of them and the rat babies up later =)


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Well, here are some piccies!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I see milk bellies! So cute!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I know, right?! It's a lovely sight isn't it hehehe x


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww  Milk bellies are so cute to see


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Looking forward to being at home later (been out at a friends and won't be home until after the football later) to see how the babies are doing. I'll be taking some pictures too, so I'll be sure to update everyone later.

When breeding feeders, I always just left Mums to it, basically build up a colony of mice and let them do their thing. You'd first really know about babies when cleaning out or when they got to about a week old. So paying more interest into their day to day developments has been a lovely change and I've really enjoyed watching the difference between their growth and the rats =)


----------

